# Animals A-Z



## Goblin

(You can include insects too)

A-Aardvark


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - bat


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chupacabra


----------



## Goblin

D-Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eel


----------



## Goblin

F-Falcon


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goats...underwater goats, with snorkels and flippers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Howler Monkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - inchworm


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## fick209

K - Koala Bear


----------



## Goblin

L-Lion


----------



## nixie

M-manatee


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - newts


----------



## nixie

O- owl


----------



## Goblin

P-Parrot


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q -Quail


----------



## Goblin

R-Robin


----------



## The Pod

S - Spider


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## fick209

U - Utah prairie dog


----------



## Goblin

V-Velvet crab


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wolf


----------



## Soni

X -- X Ray fish (yes I had to look it up lol!!)


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Z - Zeren - a midsized antelope.


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B - Baboon


----------



## Goblin

C-Cod


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D - dog.

wild answer i know


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eel


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fossa (Cryptoprocta Ferox)

This is cool looking critter.
http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/mammals/fossa.html


----------



## Goblin

G-Giraffe


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Hamster


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ibis


----------



## Goblin

J-June Bug


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kinkajou (Potos Flavus)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lemur


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkey


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Newt


----------



## Goblin

O-Orangatan


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - puppies


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Red Ruffed Lemur


----------



## Goblin

S-Starfish


----------



## Howlinmadjack

T - Tamandua


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unicorn


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire bat


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolf


----------



## Evil Andrew

X - Xanthareel


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## fick209

Z - Zebra Mussel


----------



## Goblin

A-Ants


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bison


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cheetah


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphin


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Elk


----------



## Goblin

F-Frog


----------



## Howlinmadjack

G - Grunion


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamster


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jaguar


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingfisher


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Linsang


----------



## Goblin

M-Moth


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Nilgai


----------



## Goblin

O-Ocelot


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Pangolin


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quala Bear


----------



## Hauntiholik

R - Raccoon


----------



## Bone Dancer

S - Snail


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tarantula


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - unicorn


----------



## Howlinmadjack

V - Vervet monkey


----------



## Dark Star

W- walrus


----------



## Goblin

X-Xantis (Bird)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yak


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Antelope


----------



## fick209

B - Bobcat


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chimpanzee


----------



## Goblin

D-Dung Bettle


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - Elephant Shrew


----------



## Goblin

F-Fox


----------



## nixie

G- Gnat


----------



## Goblin

H-Hummingbird


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ibis


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K = Kinglet


----------



## Goblin

L-Lion


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Mandrill


----------



## Goblin

O-Ostrich


----------



## Spooky1

P - pangolin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Q - Quetzalcoatl


----------



## Goblin

R-Rat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

S - salamander


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - toad


----------



## Evil Andrew

U - Uinta ground squirrel


----------



## Goblin

V-Viper


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - Wombat


----------



## Goblin

X-Xantus (bird)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Y - Yellow Naped Amazon Parrot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z is for Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Ardvark


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Beaver


----------



## Goblin

C-Cat


----------



## Evil Andrew

D- Duck


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fox


----------



## Goblin

G-Giraffe


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Hippo


----------



## Goblin

I-Iguana


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jabiru


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingfisher


----------



## creep factor

L - Lemur


----------



## Goblin

M-Marlin


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - nanny goat


----------



## Goblin

O-Owl


----------



## Luigi Bored

P-Piranha


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## PirateLady

R=Rabbit


----------



## Luigi Bored

S - Serpent


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtle


----------



## Luigi Bored

U - Unagi


----------



## Goblin

V-Viper


----------



## Luigi Bored

W - woodchuck


----------



## PirateLady

x-Xenopus - a frog; toad


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## rottincorps

Zombie zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Bulldog


----------



## Goblin

C-Cat


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Duck !


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - Fox


----------



## Goblin

G-Giraffe


----------



## Evil Andrew

H - Harrier hound (looks like an overgrown Beagle)


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J - Jaguarondi


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingfisher


----------



## PirateLady

L-lemur


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkey


----------



## PirateLady

N-narwhale


----------



## Goblin

O-Orangatan


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - Platypus


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## Evil Andrew

R - rodents


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tapir


----------



## Goblin

U-Uakari


----------



## Evil Andrew

V - vampire bats


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wombat


----------



## Goblin

X-Xenopus (a frog)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Y - Yellow Fin


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - anteater


----------



## Goblin

B-Bat


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - Coatimundi


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dingo


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## Evil Andrew

F - fruit bat


----------



## Goblin

G-Giraffe


----------



## debbie5

H- **** erectus.


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ivory-Billed Woodpecker


----------



## Goblin

J-June Bug


----------



## autumnghost

K - Kangaroo


----------



## debbie5

l- LEMUR


----------



## Evil Andrew

M - Moose


----------



## fick209

N - Newfoundland Dog


----------



## Spooky1

O - otter


----------



## debbie5

P- peacock


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## debbie5

R- rock dove (aka pigeon)


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - slug


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtle


----------



## scareme

U-Ugly dogs


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampire Bat


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wolverines


----------



## Goblin

X-XRay fish


----------



## scareme

Y-yellow fish


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## debbie5

A- asp


----------



## Goblin

B-Bat


----------



## Hauntiholik

C - chinchilla


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphin


----------



## Hauntiholik

E - Egret


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fish


----------



## Hauntiholik

G - Gorilla


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hognose snake


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iguana


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaguar


----------



## Hauntiholik

K - kangaroo


----------



## Goblin

L-Llama


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mamba (Black or Green)


----------



## Hauntiholik

N - narwhal


----------



## Evil Andrew

O -Ocelot


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - panda


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quail


----------



## debbie5

r- rhea


----------



## scareme

S-snake


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtle


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underwater Goats (with snorkels and flippers)


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - varmints


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolf


----------



## TheShadows

X - X-ray Fish


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## Haunted Spider

Z - Zoo Directory. Lots of animals there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A is for Aardvark


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats


----------



## scareme

C-catfish


----------



## Goblin

D-Dragonfly


----------



## scareme

E-eggs-pre chickens


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - ferret


----------



## Spooky1

G - Goose


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamster


----------



## Haunted Spider

I - Impala.... no not the car. What did you think they named the car after


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jaguar (also not the car ), but it might try to eat your Impala


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kangaroo, not a car as far as I know


----------



## Haunted Spider

L - Lemur


----------



## Goblin

M-Mongoose


----------



## PirateLady

N- naked mole rat


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - otter


----------



## Goblin

P-Parrot


----------



## PirateLady

R- Red headed woodpecker


----------



## Goblin

S-Spiders


----------



## PirateLady

T-terrapins


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ungulates


----------



## PirateLady

v-vipers


----------



## The Halloween Lady

W - Weasel


----------



## Goblin

X-Xantis (bird)


----------



## PirateLady

Y-Yapok (water opossum)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z is for Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Aardvark


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B- Bobwhite


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cat


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphin


----------



## PirateLady

E-emu


----------



## Goblin

F-Flying fish


----------



## The Halloween Lady

G - Gila monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - horse


----------



## PirateLady

I-Ibex,


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaguar


----------



## PirateLady

K-kangaroo


----------



## Spooky1

L - llama


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - marmoset


----------



## PirateLady

N-Newt


----------



## Spooky1

O - opossum


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - pterodactyl


----------



## SPOOKY J

Q - quetzal


----------



## Hauntiholik

R - rattlesnake


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - sloth


----------



## Goblin

T-Turkey


----------



## The Halloween Lady

U - Unicorn


----------



## Goblin

V-Vulture


----------



## The Halloween Lady

W - Wallaby


----------



## Goblin

X-Xenopus (a frog)


----------



## Bethene

Y- Yak


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## Spooky1

A - ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bear


----------



## Spooky1

C - Coyote


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dingo


----------



## scareme

E-eel


----------



## Goblin

F-Finch


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gazelle


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - horse


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - jackalope


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - kangaroo


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lamprey eel


----------



## rottincorps

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

O - osterich


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P - Parasaurolophus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Q - Quail


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rats


----------



## emcee

Seal


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtle


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U - Urchin


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vole


----------



## N. Fantom

W-Whale


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## scareme

Y-yack


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## scareme

Z-zebra

Stuck on that X, Gobby?


----------



## Spooky1

A - Anteater


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats...........


----------



## scareme

C-caribou


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphins


----------



## scareme

E-Easter Bunny


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - flying fish


----------



## Spooky1

G - gazelle


----------



## Goblin

H-Hyena


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - ice fish


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## scareme

K-Kangroo


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lemurs


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - marmoset


----------



## Goblin

N-Nuthatcher


----------



## scareme

O-Oil eating parasites


----------



## Goblin

P-Parrot


----------



## Hairazor

Q- Quail


----------



## The Halloween Lady

R - red snapper


----------



## Goblin

S-Snail


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - Trilobite


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## Hairazor

V - Vole


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wombat


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Hairazor

Y- Yeti


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra Danio


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

B - Black Rhino


----------



## Spooky1

C - Coyote


----------



## bmaskmaker

D - Drowned Rat


----------



## Goblin

E-Eel


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F- Ferret  (so cute and only slightly musky...)


----------



## Hairazor

G - Goat, their milk makes the best soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hare


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I-Iguana...skin me B.


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jackalope


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: K-Koala Bear (Headless, this one's for you and you too Marrow!)


----------



## Goblin

L-Llama


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Manatee (the gentle sea-cow or what was thought to be a mermaid in the sailing days...)


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nubian goats


----------



## Goblin

O-Ostrich


----------



## scareme

P-Pandas


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-raccoon


----------



## Lord Homicide

S - Scissortail (bird)


----------



## Spooky1

T - Titmouse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: U-Unicorn...only the purest of heart may hope to see one...sorry...that leaves a lot of you out.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-viper


----------



## Goblin

W-Weasel


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: X-XCheeta...that is a cheeta who traded in his cheeta ways to become more docile and fuzzy in nature.


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yak


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:A-Anaconda


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: C-Cheeta, this is the real, nasty, claw your eyes out kind of Cheeta. (as opposed to the XCheeta, previoulsy referenced...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dodo bird


----------



## Spooky1

E - Echidna (the other egg laying marsupial)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Flying Fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - gorilla


----------



## Spooky1

H - **** sapiens


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - Ibex


----------



## Lord Homicide

J - jack rabbit


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kingfisher


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Lamprey


----------



## The Halloween Lady

M - Mynah bird


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Narwhale


----------



## Lord Homicide

O - Ocelot


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - panther


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Q-Quail...a bird of flight...don't become friends with Big Bird though...he eats chicken....HE EATS CHICKEN.......


----------



## Spooky1

r - rat


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Snipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - turtle


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti (bird)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V - Venomous snake


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wombat


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: X-XCheeta...that is a cheeta that use to be mean but is trying to get in touch with his softer side, so he abandons his former mean cheeta ways.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y - Yak


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra mussels


----------



## Lord Homicide

A - Aardvark (i love that word)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: B-Bobcat...not to be confused with a Robertcat, but I do think they are first cousins.....


----------



## Goblin

C-Camel....not to be confused with the cigarette


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Dingo...as in...'Maybe a dingo ate your baby'......


----------



## The Halloween Lady

E - Emu


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fox


----------



## Lord Homicide

G - Gnu


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-Happy Hippo


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ibex


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## aquariumreef

K-Kribensis


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamb


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Moondog


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## The Halloween Lady

O - Oryx


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: P-Puma....black, sleek, and dangerous...just like someone else I know...


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quail


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Rouge Mustang Stallion.....


----------



## Goblin

S-Seal


----------



## Lord Homicide

T - Titmouse


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti (bird)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V- Vervet monkey


----------



## Goblin

W-Whale


----------



## Lord Homicide

X - Xerus


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yak


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Z - Zorilla


----------



## Goblin

A-Ants


----------



## Lord Homicide

Booby (it's a bird)


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cougar


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Dinosaurs...extinct...much like some others I know......


----------



## The Halloween Lady

E - Eastern box turtle


----------



## Goblin

F-Flying fish


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: G-Gold Fish


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horse


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ibis


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jack Rabbit Slim


----------



## Goblin

K-Kingfisher


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: L-Lions...and tigers...and bears...oh, my!


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - marmoset


----------



## Lord Homicide

N - Nightingale


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:O-Opossum


----------



## Lord Homicide

P - Platypus


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Q-Queen Snake.....of course, married to the King Snake


----------



## Lord Homicide

R - Roger Rabbit... oh wait, wrong thread...... RABBIT


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Stick bugs (is that the real term?  )


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - turtle


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: U-Unicorn...only seen by those pure of heart......Déjà vu


----------



## Lord Homicide

V - Vesuvius Wompus Cat


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Wombat


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xenopus


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Y - Yellow mongoose


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Aardvark


----------



## Silent Howl

B- bufflehead


----------



## The Halloween Lady

C - crow


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dugong


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Feral Cat


----------



## The Halloween Lady

G - gazelle


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - halibut


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I-Iguana


----------



## The Halloween Lady

J - jungle cat


----------



## Goblin

K-Kodiak bear


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Li-Ger (cross between a Lion and A Tiger)


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mongoose


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## The Halloween Lady

O - Ocelot


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - parakeet


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quail


----------



## Goblin

R-Robin............


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: S-Standardbred (breed of horse, mostly used for pulling carts)


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - turkey


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: V-Viper (or he who speaks with forked tongue)


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - walrus


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yardbird


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alligator


----------



## The Halloween Lady

B - buffalo


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: C-Crow....Steampunk that is....gears and whirlygigs, oh my


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphin


----------



## The Halloween Lady

E -egret


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - ferret


----------



## Spooky1

G - Galápagos Tortoise


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Hanoverian~~a breed of warmblood horse from Germany. Absolutely magnificent!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-insect


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaguar


----------



## The Halloween Lady

K - Kookaburra


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemur


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mamba (black or green)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Narwhale..it is my go to N...sorry


----------



## Goblin

O-Ostrich


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P - Porcupine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q -quail


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R - Reticulated Python


----------



## Spooky1

T - tarpon


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vole


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wombat


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Yak as in water, water, water, water, yak, yak, yak, yak


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebra


----------



## Spooky1

A - Aardvark


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Badger


----------



## Goblin

C-Condor


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - eel


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Falcon


----------



## Spooky1

G - gerbil


----------



## Goblin

H-Hyena


----------



## Spooky1

I - Ichthyosaur


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaguar


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kangaroo


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - leopard


----------



## Lord Homicide

Manatee


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - naked mole rats


----------



## Spooky1

O Osprey


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-panther


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - snake


----------



## Spooky1

T - Triceratops


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-unicorn


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V - Vole


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Wombat


----------



## PirateLady

X-Xerus,ground squirrel from Africa)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-yak


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

A-aligator


----------



## Goblin

B-Baboon


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cat


----------



## PirateLady

d-duck


----------



## graveyardmaster

E-elephant


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ferret


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goat


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - horse


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ibis


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jackalope


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-koala


----------



## Spooky1

L - Llama


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-ostrich


----------



## Spooky1

P - pelican


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quelea


----------



## Goblin

R-Ringhals cobra


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sheep


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Tit mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

U-ursus


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vampire Squid


----------



## highbury

W - Wildebeest


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti (bird)


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yoldring


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - zebrafish


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-aardvark


----------



## Spooky1

B - Basking Shark


----------



## Goblin

C-Condor


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-duck


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frog


----------



## Spooky1

G - gazelle


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horse


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jellyfish


----------



## highbury

K - Komodo Dragon


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lady Bug


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-monkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - newt


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-orangatang


----------



## scareme

P-porpoise


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quoll


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rabbit


----------



## Goblin

S-Seal


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tiger


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ural owl


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vole


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-werewolf


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yard ant


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-antelope


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: B-Baboon


----------



## Goblin

C-Cobra


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dog


----------



## Spooky1

E - Emu


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frog


----------



## Goblin

G-Gopher


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hippapotomis


----------



## Spooky1

I - insects


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackal


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

K - King crab


----------



## Goblin

L-Lion


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouse


----------



## highbury

N- Narwhal


----------



## Copchick

O - Oysters (hope that qualifies)


----------



## Spooky1

P - Porcupine


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rattle snake


----------



## highbury

S - Sloth


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tasmanian devil


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ural owl


----------



## Lord Homicide

Vampire Bat


----------



## Frightmaster-General

W - Warbler


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xantus


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Anaconda


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-budgie


----------



## Spooky1

C - cobra


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-deer


----------



## Goblin

E-Eel


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frog


----------



## Spooky1

G - Gecko


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H - Hog-nosed snake


----------



## highbury

I - Ibex


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jumping Spider


----------



## Goblin

L-Lion


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-monkey


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nubian goats


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-orangatang


----------



## Goblin

P-Porpoise


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen snake


----------



## Spooky1

R - rats


----------



## highbury

S - Salamander


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tiger


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-velvet crab


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - wolf


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xeme


----------



## Lord Homicide

yak


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra


----------



## Spooky1

A - Ape


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bear


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:C-Coyote


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-donkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - elephant


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-falcon


----------



## Spooky1

G - Goblin shark


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hare


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I-Ibis


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## highbury

K - King Cobra (and no, not the malt liquor...)


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lion


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - marmoset


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nightowl


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ocelot


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-penguin


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-raccoon


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sidewinder


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tapeworm


----------



## Kaoru

Unicorn fish


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vulture


----------



## Kaoru

w-Worm


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Kaoru

Y-Yak


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aardvark


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Bumble Bee


----------



## Evil Andrew

C - say you're a Codfish !


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dinoshark (I saw it on the SyFy channel so it must be real )


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-ferret


----------



## Spooky1

G - Ground Hog


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Hedge Hog


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaguar


----------



## Spooky1

K - Koala Bear


----------



## Goblin

L-Lynx


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-monkey


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nuthatch


----------



## Goblin

O-Oriole


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-parrot


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quail


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Raven


----------



## Spooky1

S - Sea serpents


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T - Toads, of which we came across two today.


----------



## Goblin

U-Uganda monkey


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-viper


----------



## MrGrimm

w - wallaby


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yard ant


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zebra Dove


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - ant


----------



## Spooky1

B - Burro


----------



## Goblin

C-Chicken


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dog


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Eel


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fire Ants


----------



## Goblin

G-Gophers


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hamster


----------



## Spooky1

I - Indiana Bat


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaybird


----------



## highbury

K - Kangaroo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lion


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M - Mandrill


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-octopus


----------



## Spooky1

P - Porcupine


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-robin


----------



## Spooky1

S - Snail Darter


----------



## Goblin

T-Turtle


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Uakari


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vipers


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Wombats


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yak


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alligator


----------



## Goblin

B-Bats


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - duck


----------



## Goblin

E-Eel


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frog


----------



## Goblin

G-Giraffe


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horse


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jellyfish


----------



## MrGrimm

K - kangaroo


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemur


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Manatee


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nutria


----------



## Goblin

O-Owl


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-parrot


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-robin


----------



## Goblin

S-Shark


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tiger


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ungulates


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-viper


----------



## Goblin

W-Walrus


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xantus


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Anteater


----------



## scareme

B-bunny


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dugong


----------



## graveyardmaster

E-elephant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - ferret


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goose


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - harrier


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iceland gull


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaguar


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo


----------



## highbury

L - Lemur


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-owl


----------



## Goblin

P-Partridge


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen snake


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

R-Rat


----------



## Goblin

S-Swordfish


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

T-Tiger


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-unicorn


----------



## highbury

V - Viper


----------



## Goblin

W-Walrus


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xerus


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-badger


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

C-Cobra


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dog


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Ewe


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - fishies


----------



## Spooky1

G - geckos


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Horses


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iceland gull


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Kangaroo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lion


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Manatee


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nighthawk


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Owl


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-parrot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-robin


----------



## Goblin

S-Snake


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tiger


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-velvet crab


----------



## Goblin

W-Walrus


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xantus


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - beetle


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Cockroach


----------



## Goblin

D-Duck


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-elephant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frog


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goose


----------



## Goblin

H-Hyena


----------



## MrGrimm

I - Iguana


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackal


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo


----------



## Goblin

L-Lamb


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouse


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Naga


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-octopus


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Panther


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quillfish


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Ravens


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-salmon


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tasmanian devil


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrella fish


----------



## MrGrimm

v - Vampire Bat


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-walrus


----------



## MrGrimm

x-xantus


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yak


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zebra


----------



## highbury

A - Aardvark


----------



## Goblin

B-Bear


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cat


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Devil Ray


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-elephant


----------



## Goblin

F-Fox


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goose


----------



## Goblin

H-Hamster


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-iberian mole


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jerboa


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo


----------



## Goblin

L-Leopard


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-monkey


----------



## Irish Witch

N-Neon Tetra


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-ostrich


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - possum


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quillback


----------



## Irish Witch

R-reindeer


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-snake


----------



## Irish Witch

T-Tadpole


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ural owl


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Vampire bat


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-werewolf


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yeti


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zebra


----------



## Irish Witch

A-anteater


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - chameleon


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-donkey


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Ewe


----------



## highbury

F - Ferret


----------



## Irish Witch

G-Goat


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horse


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaguar


----------



## Irish Witch

K-Kerry Blue


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lamb


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Monkey


----------



## Goblin

N-Narwhale


----------



## Irish Witch

O-Octopus


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-python


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-Quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - snake


----------



## badgerbadger

T - Thylacine


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-velvet crab


----------



## Irish Witch

w-whale


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcartis


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yak


----------



## highbury

Z - Zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant


----------



## badgerbadger

B - Badger!


----------



## Goblin

C-Cardinal


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Dalmatian


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## MommaMoose

F - Ferret


----------



## Goblin

G-Goat


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hamster


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - ibis


----------



## Goblin

J-Jaguar


----------



## Irish Witch

K-kangaroo


----------



## Goblin

L-Lynx


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouse


----------



## Irish Witch

N-Nanny Goat


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-owl


----------



## Irish Witch

P-parrot


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quillfish


----------



## Irish Witch

R-rabbit


----------



## graveyardmaster

S-snake


----------



## Irish Witch

T-taranchula


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-unicorn


----------



## Goblin

v-velvet crab


----------



## Irish Witch

W-walrus


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yorkshire terrier


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## Irish Witch

A-Alligator


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - buffalo


----------



## Irish Witch

C-Camel


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphin


----------



## Irish Witch

E-Eagle


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - flamingo


----------



## Goblin

G-Gopher


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - horse


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## Irish Witch

J-jaguar


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kangaroo


----------



## Irish Witch

L-Lamb


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mouse


----------



## Irish Witch

N-Nighthawk


----------



## Goblin

O-Owl


----------



## Irish Witch

P- polo bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quail


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-robin


----------



## Goblin

S-Snake


----------



## Irish Witch

T-Tadpole


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-velvet crab


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - warthog


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X-Ray tetra


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yak


----------



## Irish Witch

Z-zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-ant


----------



## Goblin

B-Bear


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cat


----------



## Irish Witch

D-dog


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-elephant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - frog


----------



## graveyardmaster

G-goat


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hamster


----------



## highbury

I - Ibis


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackal


----------



## Irish Witch

K-Kangaroo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lion


----------



## Irish Witch

M- monkey


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nanny-goat


----------



## Goblin

O-Ostrich


----------



## Irish Witch

P-parrot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quail


----------



## Irish Witch

R-rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - silverfish


----------



## Goblin

T-Turkey


----------



## Irish Witch

U-Unicorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vole


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolf


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X-Ray fish


----------



## aquariumreef

Y-Yellow-tailed Damselfish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z -zebra


----------



## Goblin

A-Anteater


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Brown Bear


----------



## Goblin

C-Cow


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Daddy Longlegs


----------



## Goblin

E-Eagle


----------



## Irish Witch

F-Fawn


----------



## Goblin

G-Goat


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-horse


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - inchworm


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jaguar


----------



## Goblin

K-King Cobra


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

L - llama


----------



## Goblin

M-Monkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nanny goat


----------



## Goblin

O-Owl


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P - Pickerel


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quail


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rattlesnake


----------



## Goblin

S-Scorpion


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T~~Tarantula...how original...right??


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - ungulates


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampire Bat


----------



## Monk

W - walrus


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yaks


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - affenpinscher


----------



## Goblin

B-Buffalo


----------



## Spooky1

C - Cooties


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dugong


----------



## Evil Andrew

E - English Springer Spaniel


----------



## Goblin

F-Flying fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - goannas


----------



## Goblin

H-Hyena


----------



## awokennightmare

I-Iguana


----------



## scareme

J-Jackass


----------



## awokennightmare

K-King Cobra


----------



## scareme

L-Lionfish


----------



## awokennightmare

M-Mantaray


----------



## scareme

N-Norfolk terrier


----------



## awokennightmare

O-Osterage


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - panther


----------



## awokennightmare

Q - Quail


----------



## highbury

R - Rattlesnake


----------



## Goblin

S-Scorpion


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - turtle


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukarti


----------



## highbury

V - Viper


----------



## scareme

W-Warthog


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z-Zeke~~my favorite speckled trout


----------



## RoxyBlue

A is for aardvark


----------



## Goblin

B-Butterflies


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cat


----------



## Bone Dancer

D - dog


----------



## highbury

E - Electric Eel


----------



## Goblin

F-Flying fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - giraffe


----------



## Bone Dancer

H - horse


----------



## Goblin

I-Inchworm


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackal


----------



## Goblin

K-King Cobra


----------



## Evil Andrew

L - Leptictidium


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mongoose


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - nuthatch


----------



## Goblin

O-Ostrich


----------



## crazy xmas

P- Panther.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quail


----------



## crazy xmas

R- Robins.........


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - sidewinder


----------



## Goblin

T-Tarantula


----------



## crazy xmas

U- Ukarti.....


----------



## Goblin

V-Viper


----------



## Lambchop

W - wolvarine


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xenopus


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## Lambchop

Z - Zebra


----------



## Evil Andrew

A - Angus


----------



## Goblin

B-Bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - cougar


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dwarf Lulu (cattle)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

E- Elephant


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - ferret


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-goat


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hare


----------



## Goblin

I-Inch worm


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - jackal


----------



## Lambchop

Kuala bear


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

M-Moo Cows


----------



## The Halloween Lady

N - nutria


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ostrich


----------



## Evil Andrew

P - pig


----------



## Goblin

S-Snail


----------



## scareme

T-Toads


----------



## Goblin

U-Ukari


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vole


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wallaby


----------



## Goblin

X_Xcarti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yellow bellied sapsucker


----------



## scareme

Z-zebra


----------



## graveyardmaster

A-Ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - bobcat


----------



## highbury

C - Cougar (no, not you Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, but I AM one)


D - dog


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:E-Emu...tastes like chicken


----------



## scareme

F-fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Garibaldi


----------



## scareme

H-hens


----------



## Goblin

I-Indigo snake


----------



## highbury

J - Jackalope


----------



## scareme

K-kittens


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - lemur


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:M-Marmaduke....


----------



## highbury

N - Nightcrawler


----------



## N. Fantom

O - Ocelot


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - parrot


----------



## scareme

Q-Qbert


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - rat


----------



## Goblin

S-Scorpion


----------



## drevilstein

Tyrannosaurus


----------



## Goblin

U-Uganda Monkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vole


----------



## Goblin

W-Wolf


----------



## Jackyl48

X-Xantusiidae


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yak


----------



## graveyardmaster

Z-Zebra


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - aardvark


----------



## Spooky1

B - Brown Bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - caterpillar


----------



## Goblin

D-Dolphin


----------



## Spooky1

E - Echidna


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - ferret


----------



## scareme

G-Gummy Bears


----------



## Goblin

H-Hyena


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - iguana


----------



## Howlinmadjack

J-Jaguarundi


----------



## highbury

K - Komodo Dragon


----------



## Howlinmadjack

L - Lemur


----------



## Goblin

M-Mongoose


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Narwhal


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - ostrich


----------



## Spooky1

P - Panda


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - quail


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Roseate spoonbill


----------



## Goblin

S-Sand shark


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - tortoise


----------



## Halloween Jokes

U - Umbrellabird


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - vulture


----------



## FelipeFemur

W - Walrus


----------



## RoxyBlue

X - Xantus' hummingbird


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - yak


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zebra


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A - Antelop


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - bats


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Chipmunk


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - dingo


----------



## Lizzyborden

E - Emu


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Ferret


----------



## Lizzyborden

G - Gorilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - hare


----------



## Lizzyborden

I - Iguana


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jaguarundi


----------



## Lizzyborden

K - Kangaroo


----------



## PrettyGhoul

L - Liger


----------



## Lizzyborden

M - Mongoose


----------



## Spooky1

N - Narwhal


----------



## Lizzyborden

O - Orangutan


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - peacock


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Q - Quokka


----------



## Lizzyborden

R - Rattlesnake


----------



## PrettyGhoul

S - Saint Bernard


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tarantula


----------



## scareme

U-Unicorns


----------



## Goblin

V-Vampire bats


----------



## Goblin

X-Xcarti


----------



## Johnnylee

Y- Yakk


----------

